# DS #1403: Sonic Rush Adventure (Europe)



## shaunj66 (Sep 13, 2007)

^^ndsrelease-2086^^


----------



## Samutz (Sep 13, 2007)

Awesome, wasn't expecting this so soon. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 13, 2007)

*Fuck Yeah, Seaking!*

Is this U.S. version supposed to get a simultaneous release or is it coming in a couple weeks/months?


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 13, 2007)

Been waiting for this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 XPA

Just hope what the IGN review said is true and that THERE ARE LESS FUCKING BOTTOMLESS PITS! As good a game as the 1st Rush was, it reallllllly pissed me off with all the bottomless pits and flaky level design.


----------



## Sonic782 (Sep 13, 2007)

Awesome! Can't wait to play this.


----------



## Wii_DS. (Sep 13, 2007)

I heard this one is a good one.

I hope it gets dumped soon.


----------



## Samutz (Sep 13, 2007)

QUOTE([M) said:
			
		

> artin,Sep 13 2007, 10:31 AM]*Fuck Yeah, Seaking!*
> 
> Is this U.S. version supposed to get a simultaneous release or is it coming in a couple weeks/months?
> 
> ...


It is dumped. That's why its in the news.


----------



## Maktub (Sep 13, 2007)

lol, wii_DS

Well, gonna look for this one... didn't expect it this soon either.


----------



## Jax (Sep 13, 2007)

Hells yeah!

DLing right now!


----------



## flai (Sep 13, 2007)

Looks good, I'll try it in a bit.


----------



## Wii_DS. (Sep 13, 2007)

LOL @ the collection of icons at the bottom of the box art. 



QUOTE(Samutz @ Sep 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Wii_DS. @ Sep 13 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I heard this one is a good one.
> ...



*sighs* i meant it gets uploaded to the site where i get my ROMs from. Sorry.


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 13, 2007)

Huh, the text next to the icon when you select it on the R4 in Japanese.  Thought this was Euro?


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 13, 2007)

QUOTE(BlueStar @ Sep 13 2007 said:


> Huh, the text next to the icon when you select it on the R4 in Japanese.Â Thought this was Euro?


It's multi6 (inc Japanese) DS ROM header info is also multi6.. The R4 always retrieves the Japanese header info by default...


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 13, 2007)

Ahh, that makes sense.


----------



## imyourxpan (Sep 13, 2007)

WOOO it's [email protected] the one who said i hope this gets dumped soon.  Too bad i'm working right now, i can't put the game on my card :'(


----------



## Hitto (Sep 13, 2007)

Is it better than "push right, hit B sometimes" ?


----------



## Wii_DS. (Sep 13, 2007)

QUOTE(imyourxpan @ Sep 13 2007 said:


> [email protected] the one who said i hope this gets dumped soon.




I MISUNDERSTOOD!


----------



## Lumstar (Sep 13, 2007)

Hm, yep. Getting the file now. It's definately out. Rom sites tend to upload sooner on more anticipated releases.


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Hitto @ Sep 13 2007 said:


> Is it better than "push right, hit B sometimes" ?



There are long puppet shows with text where you get to press A a lot.


----------



## Wii_DS. (Sep 13, 2007)

Yippy, Downloading now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Wii_DS. @ Sep 13 2007 said:


> *sighs* i meant it gets *uploaded to the site where i get my ROMs from*. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Samutz (Sep 13, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Sep 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(BlueStar @ Sep 13 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Huh, the text next to the icon when you select it on the R4 in Japanese.Â Thought this was Euro?
> ...


The first Sonic Rush is the same way.


----------



## Wii_DS. (Sep 13, 2007)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Sep 13 2007, 04:10 PM)]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whats that ment to mean? Do you not like people DOWNLOADING games?

Well get to fu*k


----------



## Lumstar (Sep 13, 2007)

Confirmed working on Supercard CF with the latest official patcher and firmware. Trim, restart, etc.


----------



## Wii_DS. (Sep 13, 2007)

GBAtemp has misleading information.

Sonic Rush Adventure hasn't got Wi-Fi.

Why have a Wi-Fi logo on the box when the Game hasn't got Wi-Fi?


----------



## Samutz (Sep 13, 2007)

GBAtemp doesn't make the boxart.


----------



## Wii_DS. (Sep 13, 2007)

Well i suggest shaunj66 should edit the Box Art since it is clearly wrong.


----------



## Tanas (Sep 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Wii_DS. @ Sep 13 2007 said:


> GBAtemp has misleading information.
> 
> Sonic Rush Adventure hasn't got Wi-Fi.
> 
> Why have a Wi-Fi logo on the box when the Game hasn't got Wi-Fi?



Yes it has got WIFI, Ive just been on it.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 13, 2007)

please someone... do something about him...


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Wii_DS. @ Sep 13 2007 said:


> Whats that ment to mean? Do you not like people DOWNLOADING games?
> 
> Well get to fu*k


Well, when you're stupid enough to keep everyone informed about when _your_ site does or doesn't have them and then update us to-the-second in which you're downloading it...

You deserve a Facepalm.

I'm not even gonna try to decipher what you mean by "_Well get to fu*k_". The fact that you replaced the C with an asterisk tells me that you're one hardcore mother fucker and I should fear for my life. Wii_DS don't play around!


----------



## Mike83 (Sep 13, 2007)

Works on my M3 lite.  Yay


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 13, 2007)

Wii_DS can enjoy a 3 hour "shut the hell up" session.


----------



## thegame16 (Sep 13, 2007)

wow what a day first this and 
Freshly-Picked_Tingles_Rosy_Rupeeland_EUR_NDS-FireX

is released too


----------



## Joey Ravn (Sep 13, 2007)

Everyone's really hyped about this game, I'll try it. I need something "quick" to go with Final Fantasy I&II ^^



QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Sep 13 2007 said:


> Wii_DS can enjoy a 3 hour "shut the hell up" session.



Whoever makes Jim Gordon cry deserves a temp ban, for sure


----------



## marko1986 (Sep 13, 2007)

So many new releases these days!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I tried this game right now and it looks nice, I have passed only training levels and first level. Sea traveling is fun, but I don`t like the story elements. Fortunately, that can be skipped. I still prefer Drawn to life and DK Jungle climber.. wish I had time to play them all now, but I have to study.


----------



## hakdizzle (Sep 13, 2007)

wow that was prwtty quick cant wait to play


----------



## Ph1l0z0ph3r (Sep 13, 2007)

Wow the releases have been very good for like the past week. Keep em coming  boys


----------



## djgarf (Sep 13, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Sep 13 2007 said:


> Wii_DS can enjoy a 3 hour "shut the hell up" session.



getting mellow in ur old age LOL
personally i would of made it a week but u all know what a ebil bastid i can be sometimes lol


----------



## thieves like us (Sep 13, 2007)

shaun,
djgarf's animated red guy walking is pissing me off. give hiim a [time out] too!


----------



## djgarf (Sep 13, 2007)

QUOTE(thieves like us @ Sep 13 2007 said:


> shaun,
> djgarf's animated red guy walking is pissing me off. give hiim a [time out] too!



thats miner willy lol
he r0x


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 13, 2007)

QUOTE(thieves like us @ Sep 13 2007 said:


> shaun,
> djgarf's animated red guy walking is pissing me off. give hiim a [time out] too!


Leave djgarfs Willy alone!

Liking this a lot more than the last one, it is pretty much the same but not as pretty IMO. I'm glad Sega didn't get Sonic Team to develop it as I reckon they're pretty much past it. Personally I preferred the None ST developed titles like Sonic 2, 3 & Knuckles (though ST did oversee them).

Only problem is the dull storyline, Sonic games don't need it! For crying out loud concentrate on more important issues. I'd also prefer if the sprite were a touch larger, there were some puzzles or levers to pull (ala Sonic 3) and that the 3D levels were only bonus levels after collecting a certain amount of rings.

Though little has changed since the last game, as a DS platformer however its pretty good compared to most crap we get but it is kinda easy, think I'm half way through it already.


----------



## VVoltz (Sep 13, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Sep 13 2007 said:


> What the hell is that thing behind Sonic? Dr. Mecha-Eggman/Robotnik?
> 
> Don AndySo wait, Robotnik's a pirate now?
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Andy (Sep 13, 2007)

So wait, Robotnik's a pirate now?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




First Nega-Robotnik, now this guy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, have been highly anticipating this little thingy, I was expecting it sometime tomorrow afternoon, so this was a pleasent surprise.

Damn, too many releases, I'm not finished with Drawn To Life and DK, yet >.<

Oh, sh**, ninja'd


----------



## El-ahrairah (Sep 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Wii_DS. @ Sep 13 2007 said:


> Well i suggest shaunj66 should edit the Box Art since it is clearly wrong.



Hahaha, oh wow!


----------



## beautifulbeast (Sep 13, 2007)

I didn't expect it so soon either, but no wonder it's great news. The first one was great and I didn't even find Blaze as annoying as the rest of the Sonic cast (don't mention it but, to be honest, I was close to tears at the end when they have to say goodbye).


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Sep 13, 2007)

Great! I'll try it right away!


----------



## Maktub (Sep 13, 2007)

lol I suggest shaunj edits the artbox for lack of pr0n and furry buttsecks.
Also, it's not the first time there are robotnik-alike robots in a sonic game... hehe.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 13, 2007)

Can anyone advise as to DSX compatibility?

Domo arigato...


----------



## Oomb (Sep 13, 2007)

This game I recommend.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Awsome, fast and fun.. Love the seatraveling.


----------



## Zombie_Mario (Sep 13, 2007)

That was a fast dump. No time to wait for US release. Grabbing this right now! Now to find the time for DK Jungle Climber, Drawn To Life, Sonic Rush Adventure, and studying.

Sheesh.


----------



## enarky (Sep 13, 2007)

Wow, am I the only one thinking the music in this game sounds a bit "skewed"? Somethings definitely wrong in this department... like every tone is off by a little margin.


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Maktub @ Sep 13 2007 said:


> lol I suggest shaunj edits the artbox for lack of pr0n and furry buttsecks.
> Also, it's not the first time there are robotnik-alike robots in a sonic game... hehe.








 I'm just glad someone at Sega remembered to check the game had Wi-Fi before adding that WFC logo or we'd all look pretty silly now.


----------



## Rayder (Sep 13, 2007)

Very nice!  One of the very few cutesy type games I can tolerate.  Too much blah, blah, blah though.  Luckily, you can skip that stuff with Start.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 13, 2007)

Bored with this now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just the same thing over and over, I'm gonna agree with EGM 7.5/10 no way it deserves more.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Sep 13, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Sep 13 2007 said:


> Bored with this now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damnit! So you think it's worse than Sonic Rush?

Well, I'm going to enjoy this anyway. I haven't got any time to play it... until now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll try it this evening. I've been looking forward to this for months.

I'm even thinking of buying it. That'd be my first bought game for DS/GBA since I've got a flashcart.


----------



## Stu L Tissimus (Sep 13, 2007)

The Sonic gameplay is as good as ever, and the seafaring sections are actually quite entertaining. I'm happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, on a side note, would somebody for the love of god shut up that god damned raccoon? Jesus fucking christ. She redefines "talks too much."


----------



## asher (Sep 13, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I hope it gets dumped soon.



no matter what... even if he was misunderstood

that one its a classic.. at least its something we havent seen in the releases forums EVER


----------



## Maktub (Sep 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Stu L Tissimus @ Sep 13 2007 said:


> The Sonic gameplay is as good as ever, and the seafaring sections are actually quite entertaining. I'm happy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For the love of God or for the love of whatever has love, yeah!!!


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Sep 13, 2007)

WiFi race is cool. Anyone that wants to play add me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




223448 - 987994


----------



## Sonicandtails (Sep 13, 2007)

Well, I found a neat little glitch that's here at Gamefaqs.

http://boards.gamefaqs.com/gfaqs/genmessag...&topic=38211529

But I have a question...the sound on the intro...Is it offsync? It...Just when Sonic slides into the screen...It looks very offsync (Like the "PSH" sounds are supposed to sync with the in and out of the Sonic/Blaze it seems)

EDIT: It...I figured it out. It's offsync alright, and for a good reason. It's got slowdown at the dolphin part. Look really hard, it's lagging. I'll test it on my kingston.


----------



## StingX (Sep 13, 2007)

didn't I just see you on gamefaqs sonicandtails (is MegamanX)


----------



## Sonicandtails (Sep 13, 2007)

Yes I am on Gamefaqs, my name is Sonicandtails there also.
Also, I just tested it on my Kingston Japan, it certainly is slowing down there because the offsync isn't as bad but it's there. Like, on a Kingston, the offsync is about .3 seconds.


----------



## Don Andy (Sep 13, 2007)

Huh, Sonic Rush Adventure seems to be to Sonic what Wind Waker was to Zelda xD

Edit:
Yeah, I have the off-sync, too. I have no idea what kind of SD-card I have, though.


----------



## Sonicandtails (Sep 13, 2007)

It makes me wonder if it's something the R4 team can fix with a future update, or if it is just a hardware issue that is unfixable. I'm sure it doesn't affect anything else in the game though, I have played it a bit.


----------



## tjas (Sep 13, 2007)

I didn't like the first one.. so I think I'm going to skip this one


----------



## pkprostudio (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Wii_DS. @ Sep 13 2007 said:


> Whats that ment to mean? Do you not like people DOWNLOADING games?
> 
> Well get to fu*k
> 
> ...


I told you he is retman.


----------



## JacobReaper (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Sep 13 2007, 07:31 AM)]*Fuck Yeah*



thats so QFT


----------



## Rayder (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Sonicandtails @ Sep 13 2007 said:


> It makes me wonder if it's something the R4 team can fix with a future update, or if it is just a hardware issue that is unfixable. I'm sure it doesn't affect anything else in the game though, I have played it a bit.



I don't get an off-sync, I get where when he slides in, I hear the very first few milliseconds of the splash sound, and then the sound completely fades  out for a second and then comes back at the static title screen.  2gig Kingston, R4DS 1.11, soft-reset on. Trimmed with NDSTokyoTrim 0.47 beta. 

I've played through about 6-8 levels and everything else seems fine.  I'm not sweating it.


----------



## shadowboy (Sep 14, 2007)

Fuck yes.  Three years I have been waiting for this shit.
MUST PLAY NOW!!!
Are the extra levels (bonus stages) as good as in the first rush?


----------



## Sonicandtails (Sep 14, 2007)

No that's normal. The fadeout is part of the game. The issue is that the game lags at the dolphin part and it causes a offsync (The splashes dont match and the PSH sound of the pictures sliding in is off)


----------



## HyoImowano (Sep 14, 2007)

What's with the 92% on the box art?


----------



## cubin' (Sep 14, 2007)

great game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 works fine on my R4 no slowdowns or sync issues


----------



## RetroEd (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(HyoImowano @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> What's with the 92% on the box art?



That's the score that the Official Nintendo Magazine gave the game.


----------



## HyoImowano (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(RetroEd @ Sep 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(HyoImowano @ Sep 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > What's with the 92% on the box art?
> ...



Thank you very much!


----------



## piepants (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm having some issues on my R4 (1.11 firmware). Just got past the first boss, it went to an empty chatbox and "press START to skip" on the bottom screen, and just locked up.

Any ideas?


----------



## Armadillo (Sep 14, 2007)

Just been playing around with intro on my R4 and my G6 Lite.

R4 1.11 firmware + Kingston 1GB Japan. Didn't notice any major sync issues , sounds seemed to be where they should be , how ever just as the camara turns around to look at the dolphins there is a tiny stutter on em. Doubt I would of noticed it if it was not for this thread and comparing it to my G6 afterwards.

G6 Lite = Perfectly smooth , no small stutter on dolphins.

I'd test on my other micro sd card that i got laying round somewhere , but too much effort to look for it.

Also one other thing , the very first time you switch on and it says formatting save or something like that. The G6L done it quite abit faster than the R4 , but that could just be a difference it the way each card saves.


----------



## Saylient_Dreams (Sep 14, 2007)

Works pretty much flawlessly for me on Ez5. Save I think is 4k eeprom.


----------



## OSW (Sep 14, 2007)

Tanas said:


> Wii_DS. said:
> 
> 
> > GBAtemp has misleading information.
> ...





Wii_DS. said:


> Well i suggest shaunj66 should edit the Box Art since it is clearly wrong.





deufeufeu said:


> please someone... do something about him...





			
				[M said:
			
		

> artin,Sep 14 2007, 03:24 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wii_DS is one big noob  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




He got very pwned.

Hell even if it didn't have wifi, gbatemp onlt posts official boxart. If they started editing it, what is the fucking (yes i didn't replace the c with an asterix) point of posting official boxarts at all.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 14, 2007)

Damn, I am forcing myself to play all the games I have on my cart before updating (worms was the exception).

If only my tetris addiction became manageable it might be possible.


----------



## Don Andy (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(piepants @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> I'm having some issues on my R4 (1.11 firmware). Just got past the first boss, it went to an empty chatbox and "press START to skip" on the bottom screen, and just locked up.
> 
> Any ideas?



Try the arm7-fix. I had a similar problem with Tingle (freezing at an early point in the game) and that fixed it for me. I use the M3 Simply (but the same Firmware). Got no problems with Sonic, yet, but maybe that helps, it's worth a try


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(HyoImowano @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> What's with the 92% on the box art?



It's the percentage of the game taken up by cutscenes.


----------



## Joey Ravn (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(BlueStar @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(HyoImowano @ Sep 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > What's with the 92% on the box art?
> ...



I couldn't have said it better myself (like the song, yes).

I played this game a bit, up to the second boss. The 3D graphics are really cool, but I didn't like the gameplay much. You literally fly through the stages, I can barely see anything. For example, there's one... thingy... that prompts you to press B while Sonic is "riding" it. The thing is, he stays there for about a second. If you press B, he'll jump and take an alternative route... but if you don't, he'll continue spinning through the same path he was heading before. Everything happens SO FAST that I never have enough time to react and press B.
I also have a problem with enemies: there are almost no enemies. As I said, you run through the level so fast that you don't have enough time to explore, so I could probably be wrong, but the few enemies I've encountered where... in my path. That means Sonic flies through them like a knife on warm butter... And yes, on top of that, it has TOO MANY cut-scenes.

The game is cool, don't get me wrong, but it's not my cup of tea. I much rather play Sonic Advance or the classic Genesis Sonic before this one.


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Sep 14, 2007)

Sweet.. If its nothing like the first rush, i should enjoy it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I liked sonic alot more in the sonic the hedghog days, and sonic 3 and knuckles  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mabey it was the leval design... and turning super sonic at will and not just on a certain leval was awesome too.


----------



## rhyguy (Sep 14, 2007)

this sonic is better then the first rush

this has boat plotting


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(MADKATZ99 @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> Sweet.. If its nothing like the first rush, i should enjoy it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No its basically the same as Rush but with boating sections and even more dialogue. I'm unsure if its better or not than Rush, sometimes I think it is and sometimes I don't.


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(MADKATZ99 @ Sep 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet.. If its nothing like the first rush, i should enjoy it.
> ...


well, i like boats... but im not a fan of dialogue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I dont recall sonic and knuckles ever having dialogue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I didnt mind sonic rush... Looking back on it, I did have some fun. 

So far I havnt played any of the game yet... still watching some ship-wreck scene -__-

EDIT: AHHH HAHAAHAH A little screature just said 'strewth!' lol. This is my new favorite game.
Oh man, this keeps getting better and better... now it said blimey!


----------



## Don Andy (Sep 14, 2007)

Serious case of exaggerating. I mean, come on, guys. When you where complaining about the length of cutscenes here, I thought to myself "Got some heavy cutscening in front of me" when I first started the game.
After the first cutscene I just thought "What, that's it already?"

Also, nobody forces you to watch these cutscenes, really.


----------



## rhyguy (Sep 14, 2007)

i'm stuck after the first boss

i accepted the mission to rekill the boss, and i beat it and got a dinosaur, and now everyone says to go to the mech island, but i cant reach it bacause my jetski cant travel far enough

what do i do?


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Don Andy @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> Serious case of exaggerating. I mean, come on, guys. When you where complaining about the length of cutscenes here, I thought to myself "Got some heavy cutscening in front of me" when I first started the game.
> After the first cutscene I just thought "What, that's it already?"
> 
> Also, nobody forces you to watch these cutscenes, really.


wow.. you must be a fast reader. I got sick of it and had to skip. now i dont know what im doing!


----------



## cubin' (Sep 14, 2007)

there's lots more cutscenes to come don andy...that little red creature pisses me off to no end, as well as sonic and tails smart arsed faces in response to whatever it says. I dislike the cut scenes immensely, but yes I can skip them thank god.


----------



## cubin' (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(rhyguy @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> i'm stuck after the first boss
> 
> i accepted the mission to rekill the boss, and i beat it and got a dinosaur, and now everyone says to go to the mech island, but i cant reach it bacause my jetski cant travel far enough
> 
> what do i do?



keep redoing levels until you have enough materials to make the sailboat. talk to tales and he'll let you know what to do


----------



## Don Andy (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> there's lots more cutscenes to come don andy...that little red creature pisses me off to no end, as well as sonic and tails smart arsed faces in response to whatever it says. I dislike the cut scenes immensely, but yes I can skip them thank god.



Huh, maybe my tolerance is just higher than the average Sonic player, I really don't mind the cutscenes at all xD


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Don Andy @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(cubin' @ Sep 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > there's lots more cutscenes to come don andy...that little red creature pisses me off to no end, as well as sonic and tails smart arsed faces in response to whatever it says. I dislike the cut scenes immensely, but yes I can skip them thank god.
> ...


Or mabey you have more patience than the average man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Finnally got to play the first leval, Its definatly not bad, and as that other guy said, It feels pretty similar to the first one once you get out in the levals.. 

Still, i might focus on Phoenix 3 for the rest of the night.


----------



## Sonicandtails (Sep 14, 2007)

Hey, Sonic and Knuckles had dialog! Remember when Knuckles was cursing off Dr. Robotnik as he took the emerald or when he laughed at Sonic the multiple times he used the almighty switch on him?


----------



## Don Andy (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Sonicandtails @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> Hey, Sonic and Knuckles had dialog! Remember when Knuckles was cursing off Dr. Robotnik as he took the emerald or when he laughed at Sonic the multiple times he used the almighty switch on him?



He was that much more of a cooler character before he started being a gangster-rapper *sigh*


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Sonicandtails @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> Hey, Sonic and Knuckles had dialog! Remember when Knuckles was cursing off Dr. Robotnik as he took the emerald or when he laughed at Sonic the multiple times he used the almighty switch on him?


yeah, that did come to mind, but it was more of a silent act to give meaning of the plot... As long as I dont have to read anything, its cool with me.


----------



## Joey Ravn (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Don Andy @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> Serious case of exaggerating. I mean, come on, guys. When you where complaining about the length of cutscenes here, I thought to myself "Got some heavy cutscening in front of me" when I first started the game.
> After the first cutscene I just thought "What, that's it already?"
> 
> Also, nobody forces you to watch these cutscenes, really.



You may have a point but: 

1. If you skip the cutscenes, you won't understand what you're doing. Everything will feel really random. Besides, if the game has a storyline, why kill it?

2. The problem is not their lenght, but their amount. There are cutscenes for EVERYTHING. You get some materials = cut scene. You travel by boat = cutscene. You arrive at a certain island = cutscene. You are about to fight the level's boss = cutscene. And most of them don't even move the plot at all... Just some chit-chatting in-between tasks. 

A Sonic game should feel "quick", but having so many cutscenes slows the gameplay a lot. Trust me, play up to the second island and see how much time you spent on the actual stages and how much time you spent reading text...


----------



## nephdj (Sep 14, 2007)

personally I think gimps should have more freedom, I have a feeling sega made them use there crap jpop music producer and add story

music doesnt match the scene's, and story is eww (yes i understand sega fanboys love it)


----------



## Don Andy (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Joey Ravn @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Don Andy @ Sep 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Serious case of exaggerating. I mean, come on, guys. When you where complaining about the length of cutscenes here, I thought to myself "Got some heavy cutscening in front of me" when I first started the game.
> ...



OK, let's agree on this: The cutscenes just aren't everyones cup of tea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They're mine, though. That is, I don't LOVE them, but I don't despise them, either.


----------



## Rayder (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(rhyguy @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> i'm stuck after the first boss
> 
> i accepted the mission to rekill the boss, and i beat it and got a dinosaur, and now everyone says to go to the mech island, but i cant reach it bacause my jetski cant travel far enough
> 
> what do i do?




Talk to Tails and have him build a boat.  You may have to go through previous levels again to get enough materials though.  Be sure to read the tutorial on the boat sequences....it's different than the jet ski.


I'm really liking this game so far!  Very fun!  Sonic Rush was good, but this game smokes the old one.  I could do with a little less blah, blah, blah though.

Added some cheat codes for this in my USRCHEAT.DAT....link in sig.


----------



## lastdual (Sep 14, 2007)

This game is pretty good (if only the console Sonics were half as good as the portable ones...), but man, it makes me really want that BioWare Sonic RPG that's on the way.


----------



## pasc (Sep 14, 2007)

This game is actually fun ! I really like the Jetboat driving, but the shooting passages suck. The Levels seem to be pretty well designed as far as i can tell now, and I like the music ( no, don't blame me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

Anyway, I bought* this  and Tingle, sand guess what ? I only play this, it is very addicting


*Uhhm.... yeah.. kinda bought it, online, you know ? ^^


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(rhyguy @ Sep 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > i'm stuck after the first boss
> ...


Thanks! I have the same problem. I think I'll replay the levels then...


----------



## GeekyGuy (Sep 14, 2007)

It's pretty fun, if for no other reason than the high level of production that the whole game sports. But I've never been a huge Sonic fan. Though I can certainly see the appeal, it has always wizzed by too fast for me to grasp the gameplay well. But with the added adventure elements, Adventure is a more enjoyable experience for me. I also like the added controls. Not sure if the first Rush offered them, but being able to air dash is pretty cool, as well as the kind of charged ball thing he does. Wish there were more 3-D gameplay features like the jetsky, though, because I really enjoy that.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(irpacynot @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> It's pretty fun, if for no other reason than the high level of production that the whole game sports. But I've never been a huge Sonic fan. Though I can certainly see the appeal, it has always wizzed by too fast for me to grasp the gameplay well. But with the added adventure elements, Adventure is a more enjoyable experience for me. I also like the added controls. Not sure if the first Rush offered them, but being able to air dash is pretty cool, as well as the kind of charged ball thing he does. Wish there were more 3-D gameplay features like the jetsky, though, because I really enjoy that.


The original rush had the added controls too. The 3D parts were much rarer though.

I just replayed the first two islands, but Tails still doesn't make another boat. It says I should tell him to make one when I want to, but who should I do that?!


----------



## Armadillo (Sep 14, 2007)

After he says to tell him to make one if you want him to , speak to him again and it should give you the option to build it , assuming you have enough stuff.  As for replaying levels to get more materials , I think you have to get a better rank to get more parts given to you. I got a C on one level and got given one thing , replayed the level and got a B and got two instead of just one.


----------



## Don Andy (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(maikelsteneker @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(irpacynot @ Sep 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > It's pretty fun, if for no other reason than the high level of production that the whole game sports. But I've never been a huge Sonic fan. Though I can certainly see the appeal, it has always wizzed by too fast for me to grasp the gameplay well. But with the added adventure elements, Adventure is a more enjoyable experience for me. I also like the added controls. Not sure if the first Rush offered them, but being able to air dash is pretty cool, as well as the kind of charged ball thing he does. Wish there were more 3-D gameplay features like the jetsky, though, because I really enjoy that.
> ...



Ehm, if with "who" you mean "where", on the very first island (the "homebase") go into the building in the middle (it should show an icon of tails if you hover above it) and talk to him. First he'll say something along the lines of "The blueprints are ready, just tell me when I can start". Talk to him again, and you can choose "Build ship". He will then tell you what stuff he needs and if you can build the new boat.

Works the same for everything he is gonna build. I think.

Edit:
Heh, ninja'd again


----------



## Wii_DS. (Sep 14, 2007)

LOVE this game!


----------



## DownwardSpyral (Sep 14, 2007)

I haven't been able to find Special Stages anywhere in the game so far.  (Island 1 and 2). Anyone know if the Chaos Emeralds play a role in this story?


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(DownwardSpyral @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> I haven't been able to find Special Stages anywhere in the game so far.Â (Island 1 and 2). Anyone know if the Chaos Emeralds play a role in this story?


You have to talk to the dumbass koalas and get side missions to get them, like beating a boss again... Kinda crappy.


----------



## Armadillo (Sep 14, 2007)

I got one by racing some guy when i was sailing to an island 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , dunno what trigged it , or if it was just part of the story.


----------



## Jax (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(DownwardSpyral @ Sep 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't been able to find Special Stages anywhere in the game so far.Â (Island 1 and 2). Anyone know if the Chaos Emeralds play a role in this story?
> ...



The first Johnny race which you win a red Chaos Emerald is part of the story.
You need to check every little corner of the map to find another 6 chances to race this guy and win the rest of the C. Emeralds.

You need all 14 emeralds (Sol and Chaos) to get the true last boss and ending...


----------



## JPH (Sep 14, 2007)

Boo...I never liked the first one.

The only Sonic worth playing is the one for the Genesis (the first one).


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 14, 2007)

Oh so there are 2 types of emeralds... That's pretty crap.


----------



## Don Andy (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> Oh so there are 2 types of emeralds... That's pretty crap.



I always hated that, about every Sonic game. And now there are two sets >.<

Hmm, technically, Sonic 3 & Knuckles had two types of emeralds, too xD


----------



## pkprostudio (Sep 14, 2007)

For those of you who finished the first island but can't go to the Mech one, no you can't build the new ship yet. You'll do that after you finish Mech island. You need to draw your route to the island shadow southwest of the first island. You won't run out of fuel if you do it right.








QUOTE(OSW @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> Wii_DS is one big noobÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I told you he is retman.


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Sep 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Don Andy @ Sep 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Sep 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh so there are 2 types of emeralds... That's pretty crap.
> ...


didnt robotnik steal them, then you just have to re-capture them in sonic and knuckles? Or they were some kind of super, bigger emerald.. i really cant remember. Think I was about 10 the last time I played that


----------



## Ryoku (Sep 15, 2007)

Is anyone else having some serious problems playing this on R4?

I have R4, FW 1.11, and I first started thinking there was a problem when I fought the first boss and the background was so ugly I wrote it off as a bug. Now I beat the Mech Island's two stages and I get to the cutscene before the boss, but after that I get slammed with two white screens.

Has anyone had this problem or is it just my luck? Also, does anyone have any suggestions to fix it?

Edit: Tried the arm-7 fix, nothing. I'll go get it from somewhere else now and see if that helps.

Edit 2: Got it from somewhere else and it looks like it should be fine now. The ugly background was even fixed.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Sep 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Don Andy @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(maikelsteneker @ Sep 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(irpacynot @ Sep 14 2007 said:
> ...


It was a typo. I meant how 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Stupid of me not to try talking to him again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for the help.


----------



## Akotan (Sep 15, 2007)

Don't know about you but I think this game features the best Chaos Emerald stage, after the first Genesis Sonic titles. It was made fun again!


----------



## .TakaM (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm a bit disappointed by this one.. I was expecting it to be atleast a little better than rush.. but I like rush better.

the music is still pretty cool, and the controls have improved in some ways.. still kinda messes me up how B and A both jumps when on ground, but when on a rail, only A will, X no longer boosts etc, but the usefulness of the tricks has improved.

but, it's still another sonic game that makes me want to play sonic advance 2 (seriously the best sonic imo)


----------



## Ryoku (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm like what another person said.

Some parts I feel are better than Rush, but some parts are worse.

Overall though, I love this game.


----------



## T-hug (Sep 16, 2007)

Liking this game better than the previous Sonic DS games but overall I'm not that impressed.  Lame how they used the same level design and code for some bosses (running in circles as the arena rotates? *yawn*).
Anyone notice how all the text is in Japanese (except the SEGA) on the M3 Simply boot game menu? (Where the game title and maker usually is).  Found it a bit strange...


----------



## ViRGE (Sep 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Sep 16 2007 said:


> Anyone notice how all the text is in Japanese (except the SEGA) on the M3 Simply boot game menu? (Where the game title and maker usually is).Â Found it a bit strange...


It's a bug in the R4 design that only seems to occur with the Sonic Rush games. It started happening with firmware 1.05 I think.


----------



## shadowboy (Sep 17, 2007)

Whats with the hating on the Sol Emerald Collecting?  The c. emeralds have a special stage race like normal, and the sol ones all you have to do is rebeat bosses, which you probably would do on your own anyway, no biggy.


----------



## Bentso (Sep 17, 2007)

I don't really like that you have to go trough the same levels over and over to get the required materials to "build" something, so you can advance in the game.


----------



## Master Mo (Sep 17, 2007)

You can also try to find those materials on hidden islands. That`s how I did it.


----------



## rhyguy (Sep 17, 2007)

are there any saves  that unlocked everything?(i really hate the story mode ect)


----------



## Vermilion (Sep 19, 2007)

AMAGAD... Boring game, we can't do anything. Where's the Sonic Advance saga ? No cr*p of island, boats or whatever...


----------



## shred6waves (Sep 19, 2007)

is there any word about the USA rom? i cant seem to find one


----------



## HeatMan Advance (Sep 19, 2007)

The U.S. rom is in stores now.


----------



## shred6waves (Sep 23, 2007)

youre in stores now


----------



## cubin' (Sep 24, 2007)

I just finished it...cool game, I liked the bosses and the sailing.


----------

